# Becoming a Parasite



## Retarded Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

I need a new host to live off of. I will die if I can't leech off another person.
A NEW HOST!!!

I'M A PARASITE!!!!!

Seriously how do these lolcows get government money so easily.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 16, 2021)

Wagie, wagie, get in cagie,
Boss needs help! Don't be lazy!
Zero breaks will make you crazy?
I'll tell the guards to get their tazie.
Need to get those new iPhones,
Gotta pay those student loans.
Work your fingers to the bone,
Bosses need vacation homes.
Don't trust unions, vote in pairs,
By all of boss's consumer wares.
We'll stay seated in our chairs,
And make our bosses millionaires.
Love your work! Love the pain!
Feel the life drain from your brain.
Think of all you have to gain,
As your dreams go down the drain.
Come on wagie, join the crew,
Don't you want your wages too?
And if the bossman makes you blue,
You deserve it. You're a tool.
Weekend comes round after ages,
You can come collect your wages.
Throw your parties! Have your rages!
Then get back into your cages.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 16, 2021)

Retarded Forever said:


> Seriously how do these lolcows get government money so easily.


the welfare state is designed to punish productive decent people, and reward antisocial subhumans. it's intentional.


----------



## Retarded Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> the welfare state is designed to punish productive decent people, and reward antisocial subhumans. it's intentional.


I am antisocial and I still do not get shit.


----------



## Figger Nucker (Apr 16, 2021)

Retarded Forever said:


> I am antisocial and I still do not get shit.


Try being a bigger sperg. Good luck.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 16, 2021)

Retarded Forever said:


> I need a new host to live off of. I will die if I can't leech off another person.
> A NEW HOST!!!
> 
> I'M A PARASITE!!!!!
> ...


You're not retarded enough, sorry!

Try becoming an ugly troon if you want some guvment funds.


----------



## Retarded Forever (Apr 16, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> You're not retarded enough, sorry!
> 
> Try becoming an ugly troon if you want some guvment funds.


Too expensive.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 16, 2021)

Be a useless mass of flesh with no redeeming qualities, hygiene, or class. You can't look like a regular joe down on his luck, you have to be a nasty looking autistic retard, reek of absolute white trash scum, or be a super nigger. Be someone who absolutely does not deserve handouts on a moral level, and you'll live like a king NEET.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 16, 2021)

Retarded Forever said:


> Too expensive.


You don't even need to cut your dick off, just get some cheap makeup and nail polish, some trashy women's clothing, and become a valid, beautiful trans queen. Then you can make cheap, half-assed content, e-beg with a Patreon and get money just because you're a troon. It's not expensive at all if you put in a little work and sacrifice your dignity!


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 16, 2021)

Retarded Forever said:


> Too expensive.


Sometimes you gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## Retarded Forever (Apr 18, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Sometimes you gotta spend money to make money.


I do not like investing. Wall-Street investors are hacks that produce nothing of value.


----------

